# Choice Gear: AirStream Eddie Bauer Would Look Fantastic Hung off the Back of Your Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Maybe you think you're not quite the camper type but, then again, after considering an Airstream maybe you should think again. This long-running American camper company and its iconic aluminum hitch missiles have been the premium indulgence at the campground for decades and great new products like their new Eddie Bauer help to show how they're maintaining that rep.

This 25-foot version of the classic Airstream design features a queen-size bed, maple and soapstone laminates, stain resistent upholestery and an over-sized rear hatch area for stowage of gear like bikes, kayaks or maybe a vintage NSU motorcycle.

Here's the Press Release



> Jackson Center, Ohio (December 15, 2010) – Airstream, the most recognized RV manufacturer in North America, partnered with Eddie Bauer to produce the Eddie Bauer Airstream travel trailer. With more than 160 years of combined experience, Airstream and Eddie Bauer have partnered to create the ultimate adventure travel trailer, specifically designed to bring outdoor enthusiasts closer to Mother Nature in comfort and style.
> 
> 
> Because of the specific needs of outdoor adventure travel, the Eddie Bauer Airstream includes a unique sport hatch in the rear of the trailer. The hatch allows for easy loading/unloading of oversized equipment such as bikes and kayaks which can then be secured in the fold-away dinette/lounge area. The unit is also equipped with premium oversized Michelin tires to provide greater ground clearance and rugged wheel-well cladding to protect against off-road debris. A handheld exterior shower makes for easy clean-up for the traveler, their equipment, or their four legged-companions. Extra clotheslines and racks are intended for hanging wet clothing while durable exterior tie hooks are ideal for securing equipment or making sure Fido stays close by.
> ...


Check out more after the jump. Thanks to * Uncrate * for the tip.


----------

